# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ερωτήσεις πάνω στα φωτοβολταϊκά

## oldholborn

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια ειναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα μονοκρυσταλικά, και στα πολυκρυσταλικά φοτοβολταικά.

Έστω οτι θέλω να λειτουργουν δύο λάμπες πχ 25w έκαστη, να μπορώ να φορτίζω κινητό τηλέφωνο, και να λειτουργεί μια τηλεόραση πχ 14". Τί θα χρειαστώ για μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση?

Έτσι οπως το εχω στο μυαλό μου είναι:

Φωτοβολταικο πανελ (αληθεια τι διαστάσεων?πως επιλέγω με βαση τα παραπάνω?) - ρυθμιστή φόρτισης (τι ακριβώς κάνει?που συνδέεται?) - μπαταρίες (τί μπαταρίες?) και inverter (πχ απο 12V > 220V και 150w?)

Παιδια συγχωρεστε με αν ειπα καμια κοτσανα, ακομα το ψάχνω...

----------


## oldholborn

Παιδια, κανένας δεν γνωρίζει?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## koze85

Υπάρχουν πολλες διαφορες μεταξύ τους στην τεχνολογία τους στην απόδοση τους , στην τιμή αλλα και σε άλλες πιο ιδιαίτερες παραμέτρους όπως μηχανική αντοχή και κατασκευή τους.
Καθόλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας η ένταση της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας δεν είναι ίδια επάνω στα πάνελ που θα τοποθετήσεις. Έτσι και η απόδοση των φβ δεν θα είναι η ίδια. Ο ρυθμιστής αναλαμβάνει να στέλνει ίδιο ρεύμα καθόλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας ή καθόλου όταν δεν επάρκεί κοντά στο τέλος της ημέρας ωστε να φορτιστούν οι μπαταρίες σου σωστά. Απο μπαταρίες υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές απο τις απλές 12v αυτοκινήτου μέχρι πιο σύνθετες και ακριβές όπως οι LiFePO4 ανάλογα τις βατώρες που χρειάζεσαι και τα λεφτά που θέλεις να διαθέσεις. Ο inverter (αντιστροφέας) αναλαμβάνει την μετατροπή DC -> AC ωστε να λειτουργήσουν σωστα οι συσκευές σου και σε σωστό ρεύμα.
αυτά ειναι τα βασικά.. :Rolleyes:  
ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα αν ψάξεις google και wikipedia θα βρείς πολλές λεπτομέρειες

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εδώ θα βρεις απαντήσεις
http://www.fotovoltaika.gr/solar-panel-pv-8.html

----------


## oldholborn

Βοήθησε η σελίδα, αλλά ακόμα εχω απορείες..
Μπορώ για παράδειγμα να αγοράσω σπασμένα κομμάτια, και μετά να τα συνδέσω μεταξύ τους? Είναι ευκολο? Είχα δει και αλλη μια σελίδα, iqsolar ή καπως ετσι με diy κατασκευες, αλλα δεν λυθηκαν οι απορειες μου.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.iqsolarpower.com/

Διάβασε καλύτερα και πες μας τι  απορίες έχεις :Smile:

----------


## oldholborn

Η πρωτη απορία ειναι η παρακάτω





> Έστω οτι θέλω να λειτουργουν δύο λάμπες πχ 25w έκαστη, να μπορώ να φορτίζω κινητό τηλέφωνο, και να λειτουργεί μια τηλεόραση πχ 14". Τί θα χρειαστώ για μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση?



Τί λάμπες πρέπει να πάρω? 
Τι μπαταρία-ες? 
Τι inverter? 
Τι ρυθμιστη? 
Και το βασικότερο, πως μπορώ να καταλάβω, εγω, τι πρεπει να πάρω, αν πχ θέλω να λειτουργεί και ενα laptop. 
Πως υπολογίζω τις ώρες που χρειάζεται σε ηλιοφανεια-συννεφια να φορτίσουν οι μπαταρίες?
Πως ξέρω ποσες ωρες θα μπορω να λειτουργω τις συσκευες μου?

Αυτα για αρχη  :Confused1:

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.eshop.com.gr/index.php?ac...roductId=11406

----------


## oldholborn

Στην σελίδα λέει:





> *Πληροφορίες προϊόντων* 
> 
> 540wh έως 675wh τάση λειτουργίας 230 VAC αυτόνομο σύστημα ανά 24ωρο*
> 
> *Η ακόλουθη μελέτη καλύπτει τις παρακάτω καταναλώσεις:*
> 
> *Ισχύ* *540 Wh*
> *Καλοκαίρι – Καθημερινά (Αυτονομία: 3 ημερών) & Χειμώνα – Σαββατοκύριακα (Αυτονομία: πλήρης)*
> 
> ...



και





> *Το σύστημα αποτελείται από τα εξής:*
> 
> *2 Φ/Β πλαίσια Μονοκρυσταλλικά 55Wp 12V
> 1 Συσσωρευτής βαθειάς εκφόρτισης (12V-100Ah)
> 1 Μετατροπέα καθαρού ημιτόνου 350VA/12V*
> *1 Ρυθμιστή φόρτισης*



χρησιμοποιούν 2 φ/β πλαισια 55wp 12V.  2χ55wp= 110wp
Πως λειτουργούν οι συσκευες αφου η ισχυς τους ειναι 540 Wh?
Αυτονομία 3 ημερών τί σημαίνει? Οτι φορτίζω τωρα, και θα λειτουργούν οι συσκευές μου για 3 μέρες (σσ.όσες ώρες λέει/μέρα)? Οι συσκευές δεν κατάλαβα, λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα?

Για την πρώτη λύση, 4 λαμπες και 1 τβ, έχουμε 
4χ11βαττ = 44βαττ  χ  6ωρες = 264βαττ
55βαττ   χ   5ωρες        =        275βαττ 
Συνολο 539 βαττ την ημέρα?

Μήπως εννοεί για 3 μέρες, 6 ωρες φως, και 5 ωρες τηλεοραση?
Αυτο δεν μπορω να καταλάβω. Δηλαδη τα φ/β του δινουν 110w την μέρα? την ωρα? τι?

----------


## oldholborn

Μπορεί να μου εξειγήσει καποιος τα παραπάνω?

----------


## genesis

Αγαπητέ oldholborn, από τις ερωτήσεις σου είναι σαφές ότι γνωρίζεις ελάχιστα για το θέμα και διακρίνεις μια "απροθυμία" να σου απαντήσει κάποιος "εφ' όλης της ύλης" γιατί πολύ απλά αν το επιχειρήσει θα πρέπει να γράψει τουλάχιστον 2 σελίδες για να καλύψει το θέμα επαρκώς.
Ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω από που να το "πιάσω" το θέμα για να σε βοηθήσω αλλά θα σου δώσω τηλεγραφικά κάποιες απαντήσει που ίσως σε βοηθήσουν.

- Τα πολυκρυσταλλικά Φ/Β από τα μονοκρυσταλλικά Φ/Β έχουν διαφορά κυρίως στο ποσοστό απόδοσης. Αυτό πρακτικά ΔΕΝ σε ενδιαφέρει γιατί εσυ αγοράζεις ισχύ (Watt) και όχι επιφάνεια. Από πλευράς διάρκειας ζωής και ποιότητας κατασκευής ΔΕΝ έχουν καμία διαφορά.

- Κάθε αυτόνομο Φ/Β σύστημα πρέπει να έχει μέσο αποθήκευσης (μπαταρίες). Προτιμώνται μπαταρίες με προδιαγραφές βαθιά εκφόρτισης.

- Κάθε αυτόνομο σύστημα σχεδιάζεται με βάση τις ανάγκες που πρέπει να καλύψει. Η μέγιστη ισχύς των συσκευών που πρόκειται να λειτουργήσουν θα ορίσει το μέγεθος του inverter. Η ενέργεια που θα χρειαστούν οι συσκευές αυτές σε 24ωρη βάση θα ορίσει την ισχύ των Φ/Β που θα τοποθετηθούν.

- Τα Φ/Β αποδίδουν το καλοκαίρι διπλάσια περίπου ποσότητα ενέργειας από τον χειμώνα.

- Το μέγεθος των μπαταριών ορίζει την αυτονομία που θέλεις να έχει το σύστημα για την συγκεκριμένη κατανάλωση. Π.χ. αν υπολογίζεις ημερήσια κατανάλωση 2kWh, θα πρέπει οι μπαταρίες να αποθηκεύουν τουλάχιστον 4kWh για αυτονομία 2 ημερών.

Θεωρώ ότι αν ψάξεις προσεκτικά σε αυτό και σε άλλα forum θα βρείς πολλές από τις απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις. Μην περιμένεις κάποιος να σου δώσει έτοιμα αυτά που χρειάστηκε χρόνια ενασχόλησης και ψαξίματος για να τα αποκτήσει.

πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## Gant

Γεια χαρά,

έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι έννοιες ισχύς (W) και ενέργεια (Wh) δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες. Όταν πολλαπλασιάζεις ισχύ (W) με χρόνο (h) έχεις ενέργεια (Wh).


Μελέτησε ξανά το παράδειγμά σου προσέχοντας τις μονάδες μέτρησης και πες μας αν έχεις ακόμα απορίες.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## weather1967

Κοίταξε εδώ η εποικινώνησε με τον κατοχο τής ιστοσελίδας που ειναι exper στα φωτοβολταικά  :Wink:  

http://www.iqsolarpower.com/panel100w.htm






> Παιδια, κανένας δεν γνωρίζει?

----------


## manolis323

Για όλα τα μονοκρυσταλλικά, πολυκρυσταλλικα πληροφορίες στο http://www.selasenergy.gr/fv_systems.php 

_χρησιμοποιούν 2 φ/β πλαισια 55wp 12V.  2χ55wp= 110wp
Πως λειτουργούν οι συσκευες αφου η ισχυς τους ειναι 540 Wh?
Αυτονομία 3 ημερών τί σημαίνει? Οτι φορτίζω τωρα, και θα λειτουργούν οι συσκευές μου για 3 μέρες (σσ.όσες ώρες λέει/μέρα)? Οι συσκευές δεν κατάλαβα, λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα?_

αναφορικά με τα άνω διευκρινίζω: Η Wh είναι μονάδα *ενέργειας*. Ένα φωτοβολταϊκό *ισχύος* 50W (πολύ μπακάλικα στην Ελλαδα κατα μέσο όρο) παράγει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια 250Wh. Πληροφορίες για σχέση ισχύος και ενέργειας http://www.selasenergy.gr/energy.php

----------


## manolis323

Αποκαταστάθηκε

----------


## artemisiotis

Για αγορά φωτοβολταικών:

http://info.ricardo.gr/artemisiotis

----------


## antonis

Μανόλη τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Θα πρέπει να πας από το τέλος στην αρχή. Τι εννοω. Θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις
1.  Πόσα watt θα είναι οι συσκευές οι οποίες θα τροφοδοτήσεις.
2.  Υπολόγησε πόσες ώρες θα λειτουργούν την ημέρα αυτές οι συσκευές.
π.χ. 1 λάμπα των 20 watt για 6 ώρες  120w συνολο
      1 Τηλεόραση 100watt για 6 ώρες          600w σύνολο
    1 υπολογιστής 200w 4 ώρες                       800w σύνολο
*μέση κατανάλωση*/ώρα 320w                        1520w *συνολική κατανάλωση*

οπότε: 
1. Ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας (φωτοβολταικά, ανεμογεννήτρια) 64w-106w προκύπτει από τον τύπο *μέση κατανάλωση/5* για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες και *μέση κατανάλωση/3* για τους χειμερινούς μήνες.
2. Απόθεμα ενέργειας (μπαταρίες) από 1520w και πάνω( προκύπτει από την συνολική κατανάλωση)
3.Μετατροπέα τάσης 350+ watt(προκύπτει από τη μέση κατανάλωση)


Εύχομαι να βοήθησα. Αν θέλεις πληροφορίες για ανανεώσιμες πηγές μπορείς να επισκευθείς την www.earthpower.gr , http://www.iqsolarpower.com ή απλά google με αυτό που θέλεις να πληροφορηθείς. Επίσης είμαστε και εμείς εδώ

----------


## Panoss

> π.χ. 6 λάμπες των 20 watt για 6 ώρες  120w συνολο



Πιστεύω εννοείς κάθε λάμπα 20 watt, άρα 6 λάμπες*20 watt=120 watt.
Για 6 ώρες 120*6 = 720 watt.

----------


## antonis

Έχεις δίκιο έκανα λάθος. Διορθώθηκε.

----------


## Drakopoulos

Όσον αφορά τα μονοκρυσταλικά και πολυκρυσταλικά και ποιές είναι οι διαφορές τους,βρήκα πληροφορίες στο
http://www.solar-systems.gr/solar-panel-pv-8.html 
Στην συνέχεια όταν ήθελα να φτιάξω την δική μου εγκατάσταση είχα μπερδευτεί λίγο,αλλά στην πορεία μου λύθηκαν όλες οι απορίες αφού μίλησα με κάποιον τεχνικό από το www.eshops.gr 
Ύστερα από σημαντικές πληροφορίες και συμβούλες που μου έδωσε ο τεχνικός,καταστάλαξα σε ένα οικονομικό και καλό σύστημα!!!

----------


## Panoss

> 1 λάμπα των 20 watt για 6 ώρες  120w συνολο
>       1 Τηλεόραση 100watt για 6 ώρες          600w σύνολο
>     1 υπολογιστής 200w 4 ώρες                       800w σύνολο
> *μέση κατανάλωση*/ώρα 420w



Το 420 προκύπτει αθροίζοντας τα 20+100+200; 320 δεν κάνει αυτό;
(Αντώνη, τη Δευτέρα με τον κηδεμόνα σου!!! :Laugh: )

----------


## antonis

Βρε παιδιά είμαι απαράδεκτος ........... Διορθώθηκε και πάλι.

----------


## Panoss

> *85w-140w* προκύπτει από τον τύπο *μέση κατανάλωση/5* για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες και *μέση κατανάλωση/3* για τους χειμερινούς μήνες.



320w/5=64w
320w/3=106,6w

----------


## antonis

Πάλι ρεζίλι έγινα. Αλλά απ'ότι βλέπω μόνο ο Πάνος με παρακολουθει.... :Lol: 
Διορθώθηκε.

----------


## Gant

> Πάλι ρεζίλι έγινα. Αλλά απ'ότι βλέπω μόνο ο Πάνος με παρακολουθει....
> Διορθώθηκε.



Άντε αφού μας αφήνεις να σε διορθώνουμε :




```
ΑΛΛΟ Η ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ (W) και ΑΛΛΟ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ (Wh)
```


*ΑΛΛΟ Η ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ (W) και ΑΛΛΟ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ (Wh)*

Αυτά είναι τα βασικά των ΦΒ και λοιπών συστημάτων.

----------


## pavlakis

Εστω οτι εχουμε πανελς συνολικα 1ΚW μονοκρυσταλικα η αποδοση των οποιων κυμαινεται 15-18% περιπου.Αυτο σημανει οτι σε πληρη ηλιοφανεια η ενεργεια που θα παιρνουμε απο αυτα θα ειναι 150-180watt ανα ωρα?

----------


## JOHNY+

> Εστω οτι εχουμε πανελς συνολικα 1ΚW μονοκρυσταλικα η αποδοση των οποιων κυμαινεται 15-18% περιπου.Αυτο σημανει οτι σε πληρη ηλιοφανεια η ενεργεια που θα παιρνουμε απο αυτα θα ειναι 150-180watt ανα ωρα?



Οχι οταν λεμε πανελ με αποδοση 15-18%  ενουμε στην τεχνολογια ημιαγωγων του πανελ , οτι δηλαδη το max να μετατρεψει την ενεργεια που πεφτει απο τον ηλιο σε ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια κατα 18 %  .

Οταν το πανελ ειναι 1 Kw και αν ειναι καθετη η προσπτωση του ηλιου θα σου αποδειδει + -  1Κw .

----------


## JimKarvo

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ αν θέλεις...

----------


## koze85

Οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές για να βγάλουν την απόδοση του προϊόντος τους υποβάλουν τα cell σε ακτινοβολία έντασης 1000 W/m2 σε συγκεκριμένο φάσμα που είναι και χαρ/κο του φωτοβολταϊκού, έτσι ενώ θα έχεις πάντα (έστω) 12% απόδοση δεν θα έχεις 120 W γιατί πολύ απλά δεν φτάνει στην γή όλη την διάρκεια του έτους/ μέρας 1000W/m2 (εάν υποθέσουμε οτι έχεις ένα μ2 πάνελ). (Παραπιμπτόντος 1000 W/m2 απο τον ήλιο είναι πολύ μεγάλη ποσότητα ακόμη και για Ελλάδα εάν μιλάμε σε ετήσια βάση).  Μετά παίζει και η ηλιακή γεωμετρία ρόλο η φαινόμενη δηλαδή πορεία του ήλιου στην γή η οποία διαφέρει απο τόπο σε τόπο και μέσω αυτής θα προσεγγίσεις την βέλτιστη κλίση που θα πρέπει να έχουν τα πάνελ σου για μέγιστη ετήσια απόδοση ( τόσο στο αζιμούθιο όσο και προς τον βορρά). Για να βγάλεις λοιπόν συμπέρασμα πρέπει να δείς στην τοποθεσία σου κλιματολογικά δεδομένα (απο ΕΜΥ ή άλλες πηγές) τησ προσπίπτουσας ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας στον χώρο ενός έτους τουλάχιστον απο εκεί και με χρήση software να υπολογίσεις τις ωφέλιμες ετήσιες kWh (αλλά και κατα περιόδους…) που θα σου αποδώσει το σύστημα το οποίο μπορείς τελικά να αγοράσεις (ώρες ηλιοφάνειας x ηλιακή ακτινοβολία x απόδοση πάνελ), ώστε να μπορέσεις να διαστασιολογήσεις το σύστημα σου και τις εποχές του έτους με μικρή ηλιοφάνεια. Τέλος μέσα σε όλα αυτά πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη σου τις μπαταρίες καθώς δεν σημαίνει ότι εάν δώσω σε μια μπαταρία μέσο όρο 500W για 5 ώρες ότι θα αποθηκεύσω 2,5 kWh αφού και η μπαταρία έχει απόδοση στην φόρτιση (γιαυτό ζεσταίνονται άλλοστε!) γιαυτόυς και άλλους λόγους υπερδιαστασιολογείς το σύστημα σου κατα 10% τουλάχιστον για να είσαι μέσα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλησπερα εχω ενα φωτοβολταικο πανελ και θα ηθελα να μαθω τα στοιχεια του.Μετρησα με το βολτομετρο και μου εδειξε ταση εξοδου 5.5 βολτ(συνδεση παραλληλα).Για να μετρησω την ενταση του ρευματος πως θα το κανω?Τι πρεπει να συδεσω σε σειρα για να εχω σωστη μετρηση?

----------


## Nickolaos

Πες μου ακριβός πόσα λεφτά θα διαθέσεις και θα σου βγάλω ένα καλό πακέτο.

----------


## thanasis 1

*Νικο* αν αναφερεσαι σε εμενα,δεν ενδιαφερομαι για καποια αγορα πακετου απλως θελω να μαθω την ενταση του ρευματος του φωτοβολταικου επειδη δεν αναγραφεται στο συγκεκριμενο ειναι δυνατον ή οχι?

----------


## Thessalos

Γεια σας παίδες!
είπα να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα μιας και υπάρχει ήδη σχετικό με απορίες. 

Καταρχήν δεν έχω καμία σχέση με ηλεκτρικά ηλεκτρονικά ηλεκτρολογικά! Πάντα όμως με τραβούσε το θεμα με τα Φ/Β παρόλο που ξέρω οτι είναι σχετικά ασύμφορα ακόμα... ούτε αποσβέσεις ούτε τίποτα στον ορίζοντα! Αλλά θα μου πει κανείς, εσύ τι είσαι ο έξυπνος που ανακαλυψε την Αμερική? Αν ήταν έτσι όλοι θα πιάνονταν μ' αυτά... μια καλή απάντηση που βρηκα (για τον εαυτό μου) είναι αυτό που έγραψε κάποιος εδώ μέσα οτι έχει να κάνει, με αλλαγή στασης ζωης και νοοτροπίας... όχι οτι έκανα στροφή 180μοιρων αλλά θέλω ν ασχοληθω.

Έτσι λοιπόν αύριο περιμένω το σουπερ ουάου πάνελ των ... 10watt!!!  μ' ένα φορτιστή των 14 euro. Μπαταρία ξέθαψα μια ξεχασμένη 7,2Αh (είναι απο UPS) και τέλος ένα λαμπτήρα led για να ολοκληρωθεί η δοκιμή! Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν να φτιάξω το πανελ μονος μου αυτό που προτείνουν όλοι οι DIY, των 36cells. Τελικά μ αυτά που διάβασα εδω μέσα αποθαρύνθηκα ειδικά με το θεμα της υγρασίας... Εξάλλου το έτοιμο το παίρνεις και ξενοιάζεις για 20-25χρόνια! Άσε που αυτους όλους που έβλεπα στο γιουτουμπ, είχαν ένα πάγκο με 100000 εργαλεια και μαραφέτια... εγω μένω σε διαμέρισμα και έχω κανα 2 πένσες μια μονοτική ταινία μερικά γαλλικά κλειδιά κανα 2 κατσαβίδια και μερικά ψιλοπράγματα ακόμα... έτσι εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα της ιδιοκατασκευής. Πιστεύω επίσης οτι οι τιμές έχουν πέσει ειδικά απο εξωτερικό, δείτε παρακάτω:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/80w-monocr...ht_5671wt_1114
168euro λοιπον μαζι με μεταφορικά με την λίρα να ειναι ψηλά (1λιρα = 1,2ε), θα μπορούσε να είναι και λιγότερα δηλαδή... Ελλαδα το 80αρι, δεν το βρηκα κάτω απο 230euro...

Εκεί που ξενέρωσα αφάνταστα είναι με το θέμα των μπαταριών ... πολλά λεφτα για μερικα χρονακια και με πολλη προσοχή στη χρήση σε αντιθεση με τα 25 ετη των πάνελ! Λες και δεν προχώρησε καθόλου η τεχνολογία στις μπαταρίες!

Μελλοντικά, (μισθών και μειώσεων επιτρέποντος) θα προβώ σε αγορά των παρακάτω:
 ultracell battery 100Αh:
http://ultracell.co.uk/
και πάμε στη σειρά: *UCG Series: Deep Cycle Gel Series  * http://ultracell.co.uk/ucg_series_12v.php . 
πανελ 80αρι απο ebay
φορτιστή 10Α MPPT
και ενα inverter 800watt και βλεπουμε

μερικές απορίες:
το πανελ που αγόρασα των 10watt βγάζει κανονικά την τάση που πρέπει όπως και το 80αρι. Πως γίνεται όμως αυτό αφού στο 80watt τα cells των 0,6V είναι όλα σε σειρά συνδεδεμένα με αποτέλεσμα 0,6Χ36=21,6V ? το 10watt δεν έχει 36cells...

τέλος, με ποια προτεραιότητα θα συνδέσω τα parts ,  πρωτα πανελ με μπαταρία, μετα μπαταρία με φορτιστή και μετα λαμπα? 

χάρηκα που σας βρήκα
Γιώργος

----------


## Thessalos

?????
?????
???

----------


## vasilllis

φιλε Γιωργο καλως ηρθες.

μπαινει το πανελ ο φορτιστης μπαταρια -προστασια inverter- φορτια.

διαβασε και εδω μιας και σε ενδιαφερει   http://www.iqsolarpower.com/panel10w20w.htm

----------


## Thessalos

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη,
την έχω επισκεφτεί την σελίδα που λες ουκ ολίγες φορές, μάλλον θα μου ξέφυγε η απάντηση σ' αυτό που έψαχνα...

κάτι άλλο:
αν ας πουμε θελω να βάλω στο παλκόνι μου 3Χ80wp πάνελ για να ανάβω πχ τις λάμπες σπίτι μου, θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την νομοθεσία? Απ οτι ξέρω ειναι σαν να έχω σταθμό παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, που απ οτι ξέρω μόνο η ΔΕΗ ειναι πάροχος!
Μπορεί ας πούμε ο γείτονας να κάνει καταγγελία?

----------


## vasilllis

εδω τα πραγματα δυσκολευουν,και εξαρταται απο τον γειτονα.
δεν απαγορευεται αλλα για να εισαι νομιμος πρεπει να εχεις την σχετικη αδεια (απαλλαγη για σενα).
θελω να πω οτι εφοσον δεν πουλας και εισαι κατω απο καποια ισχυ δεν θες αδεια.
τωρα αν ο αλλος θελει να σε τρεξει τα πραγματα στην ελλαδα ειναι σκατα και μπορει.
μην μασας ομως καντο.
μπαλκονι ομως δεν εχεις προβλημα σκιασεως?


ΥΓ μια προχειρη ματια που εριξα δεν βρηκα σχετικα με ιδιωτικη χρηση κατι.:

----------


## Thessalos

> μπαλκονι ομως δεν εχεις προβλημα σκιασεως?



όχι είμαι 4ο όροφο και η πολυκατοικία με νότιο προσανατολισμό. Μιας και το φερε η κουβέντα με 5οC έξω την ημερα, δεν αναβω καθολου καλοριφερ! Τραβάω μόνο τις κουρτίνες τέρμα, και ο ήλιος μπαίνει εως 3 μέτρα μεσα!!! Ακριβώς πίσω απ το τζάμι το θερμόμετρο έδειξε 20οC! Γίνεται κάτι σαν μικρό φαινόμενο θερμοκηπίου! Μετά που θα βασιλέψει ο ήλιος, παγωνιά μέσα! 

thanks και πάλι!

----------


## vasilllis

> όχι είμαι 4ο όροφο και η πολυκατοικία με νότιο προσανατολισμό. Μιας και το φερε η κουβέντα με 5οC έξω την ημερα, δεν αναβω καθολου καλοριφερ! Τραβάω μόνο τις κουρτίνες τέρμα, και ο ήλιος μπαίνει εως 3 μέτρα μεσα!!! Ακριβώς πίσω απ το τζάμι το θερμόμετρο έδειξε 20οC! Γίνεται κάτι σαν μικρό φαινόμενο θερμοκηπίου! Μετά που θα βασιλέψει ο ήλιος, παγωνιά μέσα! 
> 
> thanks και πάλι!



καλες εγκαταστασεις τοτε.

----------

